# Do you listen to non-music radio?



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

For news or other purposes? I never have before, but, seeing as I'm having a hard time with boring work, I'm giving it a go with BBC R4 on in the background, so that I can tune in and out with something more interesting, without the distraction of video.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I occasionally listen to Radio 4, but when I do I very quickly start to worry about what I’m missing on Radio 3.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I LOVE sports radio. Listen to sports talk, analysis and LOTS of hockey!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I listen to a lot of pastors on the radio, also BBC world news.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

When I lived in the UK I would occasionally listen to Radio 4 for some of the comedy programs. Cant quite remember the names, but there was a hilarious one where the contestants had to talk about a topic for a minute without repeating themselves or hesitating.

Here in NL I dont really. The closest is a show on Sundays on the classical station where a panel of critics is shown excerpts from different recordings of the same piece, and they try and guess who might be performing and discuss which one they prefer and why. Theyre actually correct about the performer an incredible lot.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I rarely listen to radio in the old way, but some of the podcasts I listen to are actually radio programs. Mostly BBC stuff like In Our Time, Material World etc.. Music programs aren't available as podcasts (Composer of the week, Discovering Music) so I make my own 'podcasts', I just leave recording software on while doing something else, and then move it to my iPod so I can listen when I want.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Occasionally ... not for the news though. News is so depressing these days, so I stay away from it mostly. On longer road trips I will tune into the all talk stations on long trips in the car, as those help make the time pass quicker.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

I enjoy the occasional audiobook, but talk radio tends to be mostly of the political variety and more show than substance. I recently acquired some of the "Great Courses" lectures by Dr. Robert Greenberg and enjoy listening to those very much. So far I've listened to his Beethoven and Brahms lectures. He is very entertaining in his approach to the subject matter.


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

Get some old time radio programs. I've got more than I can listen to during the years I've got left. Favorites: Fibber McGee & Molly, Great Gildersleeve, Lux Radio Theater, Night Beat.


----------



## DavidJones (Aug 17, 2011)

| 20 | Zekrom | 60 | 9.901% | 45 | 9.288% | 
| 21 | Terrakion | 59 | 9.736% | 31 | 6.398% | 
| 22 | Lugia | 50 | 8.251% | 39 | 8.050% | 
| 23 | Giratina-O | 49 | 8.086% | 23 | 4.747% | 
| 24 | Forretress | 38 | 6.271% | 29 | 5.986% | 

that's my favorite radio station,do you listen any of them?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Like my good Canadian buddy, I listen to a lot of sports radio and sometimes will find myself hearing NPR for a couple hours at a time about how messed up the country is. Oh,...and I can't forget those crazy morning radio shows. I grew up on Howard, pretty much.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I _only _listen to non-music radio


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I would, but I might accidentally hear some stuff they call music on some other stations.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

BBC Radio 4 & BBC 5Live & BBC World Service if I can't sleep


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Maybe I could get interested in non music radio if I lived outside the US? Here it's mostly crap. Sports talk, or opinionated, dumbed down punditry.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I barely even listen to music radio as it is....


----------



## ZombieBeethoven (Jan 17, 2012)

NPR in the US has some interesting programs. My wife often plays Wait, Wait Don't Tell Me and Car Talk on Sunday mornings. I occasionally tune in Democracy Now. A co-worker introduced me to a peculiar talk show on an AM station (640?) in the Los Angeles area . One of the hosts pretends to be one of the callers. He comes up with some rather odd positions and comments. Apparently not everyone in the audience is in on the joke, because there are always some who take his outlandish discussions seriously. In general, though, I would rather just listen to some music on the radio.

I will also second Lou's appreciation of Greenberg's lectures on CD. I had to do a very long commute to work last year and I quite enjoyed several of his lecture series.

Edit for redundancy


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sports, occasionally. I'm a fan of satellite radio, but I've resisted the accompanying subscription fee.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

I've listened to about 200 odd episodes of Just a Minute, and pretty much every episode of I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue/'ll Read That Again. Can't sleep without people talking, it seems. Also, the vast majority of decent radio panel shows for the last 10 years.

Run out of things to gently amuse while i sleep, so recently i've been buying a load of physics, philosophy and history audiobooks. This is an effective method to get to sleep quickly, as i believe my brain thinks i'm trying to crowbar in some extra learning and goes on strike.

As a side note, this means i've heard the minute waltz over 200 times.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Physics would keep me awake.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I used to up till 5 or so years ago but now don't. I've got too much music to listen to, on air and mainly recordings. Also agree that a lot of the news can be negative. Esp. the "shock jocks." But our public broadcaster, ABC, has a good deal of arts programs & also history, science, etc. on it's national radio network (Radio National). That is good but as someone says above, I'm suffering a bit of information overload now...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

After however long it's been, I'm actually more impressed with R4 than I expected to be, so will keep up the habit. Of course, I will continue to avoid The Archers like the demented and sexually inappropriate great uncle who ought to have been euthanised by now.


----------

